# IpodS at shoptemp



## TemperPro (Apr 16, 2010)

If they had a good price on ipod touches ect i would consider buying one. Please add it if possible.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 16, 2010)

No, this is completely ridiculous.  There are plenty of better places to buy an iPod than online.  Shoptemp is for buying stuff that you can't normally find in stores.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 16, 2010)

They have a shuffle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Terrible idea.


----------



## wirty91 (Apr 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Shoptemp is for buying stuff that you can't normally find in stores.



Correct. It's better to focus on special items.


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> No, this is completely ridiculous.  There are plenty of better places to buy an iPod than online.  Shoptemp is for buying stuff that you can't normally find in stores.


This.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 17, 2010)

DX have cheap ipod copies


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I dont disagree however i dont agree either. I think they should only sell special stuff.


----------

